# The Halloween Magic of Neech



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

Party Place USA Presents:

The Halloween Magic of Neech

Tired of waiting for hours in line at the haunted house? Enjoy a fresh & unique experience and allow Master Magician Neech to transport you into his eerie world of magic and mysticism. We promise edge of your sear chills and thrills nightly. Come out and have a scream!

Ticket Includes 13 holes of glow in the dark haunted mini golf and a ONE HOUR seated show... $18

Allow a few hours before or after the show to enjoy your golf and other attractions. Other attractions include Python Roller Coaster, Arcade, Bumper Cars, and more.

Saturday October 13th, 20th, and 27th 7:00 PM and 9:00 PM
4:00 PM Family Matinee October 13th, 14th, 20th, 21st, 27th, and 28th

Tickets/Info MagicProfessor.net


----------

